
React vs. Angular vs. Vue: Who Wins in 2019? - evantai
https://medium.com/zerotomastery/react-vs-angular-vs-vue-who-wins-in-2019-5d9acd0843e8
======
guzik
Let me just paste the conclusion from the article here:

> React vs Angular vs Vue? Which one should you pick in 2019?

> It doesn’t matter. Keep learning, and don’t forget about the tried and
> tested computer science topics that underlie everything.

